# Replacing Radio on Fiat Ducato



## keithandsusie

We have just taken delivery of our, new to us, Autosleeper Lancashire so we are now fully fledged Motorhome Facts members! We want to replace the fitted dashboard radio radio but have a couple of queries. 

The current radio switches off after about 20 minutes with the ignition off, as it does on many cars. There is a switch on the side of the cupboard unit which will turn the radio on again without going into the cab. Is there a standard way of wiring a new radio/CD to do the same thing, or even better can the automatic shut-off be over-ridden. 

Thanks


----------



## Boff

Hi,

car radios have two +12V inputs. One of them is supposed to be connected to a permanent source, this is needed to supply power for the station (and maybe other presets) memory, for the anti-theft-code option, and for running the radio when ignition is off. 

The other input is supposed to be connected to a source that is only powered when ignition is on. That is, at least in normal cars. The radio is powered from this input while driving, and by this the radio can also "detect" whether ignition is on or off. Operation with ignition off is usually time-limited, to prevent the engine battery to be discharged. There are radios which allow this time limit to be adjusted or even deactivated.

I think that in your van the switch on the cupboard puts power from the leisure battery to the "ignition" input of the radio. That is at least how it is done in my Euramobil, where I have a similar switch.

If you want to completely disable the auto shut-off, then the easiest way is to both power inputs to the permanent source. Preferrably however, this permanent source should be the leisure battery and not the engine battery.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## jonnowycombe

Its probable that as with my Ducato based Swift (05 plate) the stereo just plugs on a standard ISO fitting. 

its a big white plug and you can reverse or pair the igntion live and permanant live as suits you.

Was a 15 min job for me to swap them over.

jon


----------



## geraldandannie

jonnowycombe said:


> Was a 15 min job for me to swap them over.


Yep. I changed our yr 2000 factory-fitted radio / cassette for a new CD / MP3 player. The biggest problem was getting the old one out without the proper extractor tools 

Once I'd done that, there was an adapter with the new radio which matched plugs / sockets. Easy-peasy. Most car accessory shops sell suitable adapters and plugs.

Gerald


----------



## jonnowycombe

Old one out - I know an 11 year old who can gat a car stereo out in less than 30 seconds and that includes opening the doors .....

Ude a coat hanger cut into bits 4" long. one in each hole and pull gently... Sometimes needs a bit of a wiggle !


----------



## materials

Hi all

I have a Fiat Ducato based Swift Gazelle 2001 plate and I have just replace the radio but the only problem I have is that the only way I can listen to it is by having the ignition on, 
(I.e. with the dash board lights on)
I would be very interested in how I can get the radio working through my leisure batteries as it came with a remote control.

Peter.


----------



## jonnowycombe

There is a yellow wire and a red wire going into the back of the stereo. one is a perm live the other an ignition live. I just wired the red from the vehicle into the yellow and red of the stereo.

This means the stereo will ALWAYS work when the ehgine is on or off - HOWEVER I could run the battery flat.

I ahve used the stereo for a week holiday and not run the engine all week and it ahs not flattened the battery (as a test).

To wire fromt he leisure battery you need to connect the red and yellow wire from the stereo to the leisure battery.

That help ?

jon


----------



## 106390

*Fiats and Music*

I have just bought another 15 watt Solar Energy Panel from solarvision which i will be plugging into the cigar Lighter to trickle charge the engine battery over the winter , i already have one that keeps the Leisure battery Topped up ( its only an 85 amp one and my Lap Top / monitor and Printer can run that right down in a few hours when my 240 Inverter is on ) !

They are pretty easy to mount on the Roof and take the lead down through your Ariel input !


----------



## Wolfie01

I recently bought a Fiat Ducato Motorhome 2004 but the emetic windows and central locking didn’t work. I have taken it to my local garage who seem to be struggling to fix it!
They have told me that they have done a diagnostic test and found the problem to be a fuse. They then ordered the new fuse but then found that it wouldn’t work. They were very confused and started another test. They then ordered a second hand rely / module as they thought this would be the problem but again it didn’t fix the problem? Anyone had or heard of this problem that might be able to help?


----------



## jiwawa

Welcome to the forum wolfie. You might be better to start a new thread with a more suitable title as this is a very old thread.


----------



## Drew

*"We have just taken delivery of our, new to us, Autosleeper Lancashire so we are now fully fledged Motorhome Facts members! We want to replace the fitted dashboard radio radio but have a couple of queries". 
*

Even in 2007 we had OPW's.


----------



## jiwawa

He actually posted twice Drew!!


----------



## sedgewood

*Replacing aftermarket radio*

I know this is digging up an old thread but I have an old motorhome! At the moment we have a aftermarket radio in our 2004 Ducato Rapido. It has an annoying all singing/dancing/flashing screen but I only want to get traffic reports listen to Radio2 and maybe play a CD. So I was going to replace it with a second hand OE Fiat radio. Is there any difference between the ones fitted in 2002-2006 and those of the later but pre double DIN type? They look the same but is the wiring compatible? All suggestions appreciated.


----------



## jiwawa

Hi sedgewood and welcome to the forum.

I can't answer your question but there are lots of experts in such things on the forum - not sure where they are at the moment! Hopefully they'll be along soon.


----------



## nobleconnor

hi we bought a 2003 fiat ducato 3 months ago and want to get a double din radio in it but we need the double din surround to make it fit as we currently have the clipboard. does anyone know where i can get a double din panel.
thanks


----------



## jiwawa

Hi nobleconnor and welcome to the forum.

I don't know the answer to your question - though it's reminded me that I'd like to replace the pretty useless clipboard with a table...

Anyway, this gives your post a boost!


----------



## Ozzyjohn

nobleconnor said:


> hi we bought a 2003 fiat ducato 3 months ago and want to get a double din radio in it but we need the double din surround to make it fit as we currently have the clipboard. does anyone know where i can get a double din panel.
> thanks


Welcome to the forum. You might get some joy if you try Halfords, they seem to have a range of stereo fitting kits/accessories on their website. Worth a look if you haven't already tried it.

Maybe something like https://www.halfords.com/technology/car-audio/stereo-fittings/universal-double-din-fascia-kit-580008.html

Regards,
John


----------



## nobleconnor

we have seen diy photos of it and they look good


----------



## nobleconnor

i just got an email back from a company about any kits for my 2003 fiat ducato and they said "only a single din unit will fit in."


----------



## Penquin

Thanks, that is worth knowing as ours is a 2003 too, did they make any suggestions ? Some of the single din units seem to have a screen out of the frame and above the din mounting......

But, I was just browsing as we can only pick up French radio and I like the "Sound of Silence" instead....

My consideration would be to gave a built in SatNav but the reviews do not seem to rate the Ines that I looked at....


----------



## nobleconnor

no they didn't make any suggestions. but we are thinking of making our own back so that we can fit a double din unit.


----------

